# Guess what? We're making a prom dress!



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

And ya'll are going to help! ........................ Just Kidding!  

Thought I would post the picture Bridgette, my DD, picked out and show the fabric we bought last night, and see what ya'll think. My daughter and I only had 3 arguements in the middle of Joanne's over just the fabric selection. So I can already tell this is gonna be super fun!!!!!!!   I have no pattern just two views of a picture online, and my brain....and ya'll  

Here's the dress she wants.....I am changing the skirt in the front to be all one length, no cut there in the front. I will hand embroider those straps, and probably hand embroider the hem at the very bottom of the skirt to match.

http://www.ameliebridal.com/productprofile.asp?productID=942&subcategoryID=100


Here's the fabric.... sorry it's all wrinkled, I just got it out of the bag. The printed purple and white flowers is for the bodice and the solid purple crepe is for the skirt and straps: (several views of each)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And you're doing it *WITHOUT* a pattern!

You're intimidating me!
Great fabric choices.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm gonna try! The bodice will be the hardest, and if I can't do it, I have another idea that will work with the straps. Maybe :shrug: 


That's the part she loves, is the back. I'll tell you why. When she was 15 she had major major back surgery...for severe scoliosis, almost her entire back was fused permantly. She has a scar from top of back to the bottom, at hip level. She wanted a backless dress, because she said she will never be scared to show her scar. So for prom, she said she wants to show it off.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good for HER! I admire her being herself, scar and all.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I had a question, how would ya'll hide the seam on the skirt? I was gonna do it on the side and maybe gather a bit at the top with like a fall of material at the point of that bottom of the bodice. Or maybe a slit up the leg on the side. Or if I seamed all the way to the bottom and did it as small as possible, would that okay. 



  Didn't I warn you, that ya'll would be helping????  Please ! Please! lol


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh you brave woman! I am no help... I am dreadful at clothes construction! Best wishes!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NO zipper. it slips over her head and then on the sides in the back the straps close with heavy duty hooks and eyes or those trouser hooks and eyses on one side. (ice skating costume experience here.)'

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

okay, no zipper. that's good, cause I didn't even buy one. Bridgette wants a little fall on the side of fabric, so maybe hide the hooks and eyes there :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC said:


> okay, no zipper. that's good, cause I didn't even buy one. Bridgette wants a little fall on the side of fabric, so maybe hide the hooks and eyes there :shrug:



Sounds good to me.
Angie


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

TC,
That fabric is fabulous, my favorite color, in fact. I am so impressed that you are doing this without a pattern. You are much guttsier than I am. I can hardly wait to see pictures of it when you get it finished, with your lovely daughter wearing it of course. Good luck.
Winona


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I love the faabric, and no pattern WOW.... you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yep, we are going to want to see picks...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

_That_ is going to be gorgeous! I can't wait to see it finished. I know nothing about clothes construction, so you have my great admiration in that regard also - no pattern - wow!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just hope I can do it, she really wants this one. I've been drawing it on paper all day, trying to "crack the code". lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - I've been studying the photo of the dress.

You are going to make a base bodice front and put the shirring over it? then do the lining and turn inside out with the straps for the back already in the bodice/lining seam? Can the base of the bodice front and the lining have darts side, bottom? to make the shape you are needing and then the shirred top fabric can be pinned then sewin in place. Guess you are using skirt material for the criss crosses and teh back straps - that's where you're embroidering? What are you going to use for embroidery? Do you have a sheened embroidery thread to match the design in the bodice fabric?

are you cutting the skirt on the bias or straight? And the back side top looks like it's part of the bodice fabric.

Now I've given you enough to think about.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> TC - I've been studying the photo of the dress.
> 
> You are going to make a base bodice front and put the shirring over it? *Yes, that's what I was thinking....at first I was going to try to make pieces, but she has a small bust so the extra padding there, won't hurt, and plus pieces would be too hard. * then do the lining and turn inside out with the straps for the back already in the bodice/lining seam? *I couldn't decide if I should try with the straps on or off in one piece...but I agree that if I can do it would be best....also can't decide if I should try to embroider before cutting the straps or after. After would be easier as far as where to put the embroidery....but before would be easier as far as getting it tight in a hoop * Can the base of the bodice front and the lining have darts side, bottom? to make the shape you are needing and then the shirred top fabric can be pinned then sewin in place. *I made darts in her other dress, but small ones, she tiny up there, but she does have hips, like her Mama! * Guess you are using skirt material for the criss crosses and teh back straps - that's where you're embroidering? *Yes ...have to I only have 1 1/2 yard of bodice material, that's all they had* What are you going to use for embroidery?* I bought the shiny purple and a white embroidery floss * Do you have a sheened embroidery thread to match the design in the bodice fabric?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just under the waist in the back, where it dips is about 2 inches of a yoke effect of the bodice material (or embroideried same as straps.

Bias is at 45 degrees from the selvage edge, it makes it hang differently and hug the body differently, more slinky.. BUT it uses a good bit more fabric and is a BEAR to hem evenly. You'd have to pin it in place (if reg dress just hang) until it evens itself then hem.

A regular straight of grain skirt will hang normally and move as you are use to.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay now I think I know what you mean. Cutting the skirt in triangle sections , right...instead of just like wrapping around? I only have 5 yards of the skirt fabric (again that's all they had) I think the triangles would look better, but not sure I have enough and not sure I could pull it off right. I would make at least two seams to hide, that way, right? And the hem would be hard...hate have to pin a million places to get it right.

Would you cut out and sew the skirt first or the bodice? I want to get the most out of fabric with a bit of allowances for mistakes I'm sure to make.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get an old sheet if you have one and try the skirt with it. Then you can take it apart if you don't like it and do it over, or take it apart to see what it looks like for the good fabric.

And the place the bodice criss crosses and connects to the skirt will need to be consitered cause it's going to rise in the front and lower in the back.

But you did that sweet 16 dress, so you probably know this stuff.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a great idea...got plenty of sheets! Her 16 dress did lower in the back but not near as much as this one. I had to change the pattern a bit on the 16 one as the back was kinda funky....I didn't like it.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

having been here and done this... my daughter handed me a photo taken off of ebay of some vintage dress... <rolls eyes>

The first thing I did was make a duct tape double of my daughter! I can't tell you how much that helped. To be able to work on it without here there actually was so nice... no OUCH! there is a pin or NOT NOW!! homework!

This will require draping and having a dress form will help greatly.

Is the top done in ... ????

Ruching 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-ruching.htm
http://www.roserushbrooke.com/how-to-ruche.html


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

westbrook said:


> having been here and done this... my daughter handed me a photo taken off of ebay of some vintage dress... <rolls eyes>
> 
> The first thing I did was make a duct tape double of my daughter! I can't tell you how much that helped. To be able to work on it without here there actually was so nice... no OUCH! there is a pin or NOT NOW!! homework!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the links. I thought it was stirring but my daughter kept saying it was ruching...but I was spelling it "roosing" and could find nothing. Now I know why. 

I am cheating a little guys. Went to walmart today and got a pattern that somewhat resembles the skirt I want to make. At least it will give me a little help. I was scared to try to make it completely blind, cause I only have a little over 4 1/2 yards.....and Joann's doesn't have any more of it. She said it was a winter color so couldn't promise me that they would get anymore. THe bodice is still "on my own" they had nothing that even remotely was close to it. 


I would love a dress form but don't have one. I looked online, but I want one that I know is adjustable and will hold up. If anyone has a good one even very used and wants to sell it, let me know.  

Bridgette better love me forever for this one!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I think you haven't heard about the duct tape dress form!

total cost ~cheap!

2 large rolls of duct tape, cardboard, a clothes hanger, and 2 bags of stuffing - though you will have lots left over.

now if you want to get really trick and fancy... put it on a stand!

There are all different types of stands you can make.

If you need to enlarge the dress form.. add more padding or make a new one!

the adjustable form.. for the money.. just isn't worth it because it doesn't represent your body!

you are making a formal, a very fitted formal and will need an exact double of your daughter to fit on.

http://www.leanna.com/DuctTapeDouble/

leave off the arms!

for the free instructions http://www.leanna.com/DuctTapeDouble/textA.html

So far the duct tape double I made of my daughter has held up 3 years, through 3 formals, all the changing of clothes.. my daughter changes clothes on her to see how they will look! <rolls eyes> and her doubles name is MeMe.

I put her stand on wheels using an 18" wood round, 4 casters, a toilet flange and a black 4" PVC pipe cut to her height with 3 inch heels on (comes to the top of the wood round). With a mobile dress form, I could wheel it any where.

Having a teenager that was apt to grow more, I didn't have a lot invested in the dress form. the stand and stuffing are reusable so technically I needed to replace the tape to make a new one.

good luck with your project.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for the links. Guess what hubby will be making this weekend????


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay just a little update.

I got this pattern, number 4577.....if you click on the "view" under this pattern and look at all the variations, I picked the one that is all the way to the ground and is very light pink. Anyway, I am going to make the skirt and sash they have hanging in the front, just like this pattern....but make the top and back like the picture, Bridgette, originially picked. Still going to the embroider the straps and possibly the hem on the skirt and part of that sash. Also I am still going to add the stirring to the bodice. What do ya'll think? 

http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?page=thumbnail.cfm&cat=1&type=1&sec=4&StartRow=19


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's a nice pattern. I used it for Hears The Water's Devon's prom dress. The tie goies into the seam and is not a whole piece. It's done in sections. I think Devon took hers off as it did not drape like she wished.

The draped tie needs to be almost chiffon to move and hang softly.

Also, I found the pattern to be long, so check the waist marker against Brigettee's waist to the floor, you may be able to cut off the pattern to save some fabric in the length.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I might just make up my own sash then, to get it out of the seams. Think that would be okay? And Bridgette is only about 5'2 or 5'3, so I'll watch the length. Bridgette still wants the backless affect in the back, so I really will have to change the front and back of the bodice to match the original dress. That will be difficult.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you'll like it better if you make the dress then then sash and add it when it fits your liking.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think so too, my fabric is heavier and in two sections that won't lie down, I don't think.....I just make it after the dress , if we need it. Her friends were over here and they drew out a combo of both this pattern and the first one. I like it. I had bought the pattern just to make sure I had enough fabric for a skirt. But they liked it with alterations.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good goings. Sounds as if you are on your way.
Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Do you happen to have a pic of the one you made, I'd love to see it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought Hears the Water had posted a photo or emailed me one, but I cannot find either right now. And it's not a dress you can just hang on a hanger to see what it looks like.

Angie


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

TC, it sounds like quite a project, and I certainly wish you success, because you've chosen a challenge with that top. I agree a form will help you a lot. But I can't help but suggest something that might make it even prettier (although more work). Instead of just embroidery, why not include tiny transparent seed beads, in clear or purple or white to the embroidery? That would make it really glitter.

And a matching clutch purse, with zipper top, using both fabrics, and decorated with the embroidery and beads would be so charming. And if you don't want a zipper in it, it could just have a gathered top like some of the vintage beaded bags. I have a gorgeous vintage beaded bag with a satin rope strap system designed to pull the bag closed when hanging...I could send you a picture.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

TC said:


> I had a question, how would ya'll hide the seam on the skirt? I was gonna do it on the side and maybe gather a bit at the top with like a fall of material at the point of that bottom of the bodice. Or maybe a slit up the leg on the side. Or if I seamed all the way to the bottom and did it as small as possible, would that okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I warn you, that ya'll would be helping????  Please ! Please! lol



Unless you make a "wrap around" style skirt.....enough fabric to go around and half way, and sewn onto a bodice.
Here's one on Amazon (for a sample of an idea)...you could make it just a full length skirt or just above the ankle.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NPJ3U0...e=380333&creativeASIN=B000NPJ3U0&linkCode=asn


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Angie, It is hard to see how somethng looks from a picture, I bet it was pretty. Boy I wished you lived next door. I 'd never leave


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

naturewoman said:


> TC, it sounds like quite a project, and I certainly wish you success, because you've chosen a challenge with that top. I agree a form will help you a lot. But I can't help but suggest something that might make it even prettier (although more work). Instead of just embroidery, why not include tiny transparent seed beads, in clear or purple or white to the embroidery? That would make it really glitter.
> 
> And a matching clutch purse, with zipper top, using both fabrics, and decorated with the embroidery and beads would be so charming. And if you don't want a zipper in it, it could just have a gathered top like some of the vintage beaded bags. I have a gorgeous vintage beaded bag with a satin rope strap system designed to pull the bag closed when hanging...I could send you a picture.



I forgot to mention, we did get beads and some rhinestones to add. She wanted no sequins though, I did but couldn't talk her into it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

We'd just have to have a dog trot house - your family side, my side with a community porch in between. Great for sewing spells in the summer!

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> We'd just have to have a dog trot house - your family side, my side with a community porch in between. Great for sewing spells in the summer!
> 
> Angie



Except I'd spend every dime I had on fabric, so I'd have to pitch tents on your side after the bank came for my side.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Naw - I have enough fabric to keep you busy for quiet awhile - so should hold off the bank for a year or two.

 

And we can bbq out back...

Porch swings and rocking chairs required.!!!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep and we'd make Bobby go in the backyard and supply us with the meat for the BBQ!


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow! That will be an amazing dress! Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------

